# Kindle DX protection



## brench (Jul 29, 2009)

I ordered a Kindle DX yesterday and am trying to decide how best to protect it (once I get it).

I was leaning towards purchasing a small SleeveCase from sfbags (http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm) but am also thinking about other types of protection, such as a hard crystal case (which I've heard people mention in online forums) and/or some kind of screen protector.

What is the best way to protect the Kindle ? And where are the best places to purchase that protection ? I intend to be careful with the device, but I also want to have something to store it in that would protect it as much as possible, and if there's something that would also protect it while I'm using it (e.g. from scratches to the screen and other parts) I'm willing to consider that as well.

Thanks in advance.

Brad


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

I went round and round myself on this issue. Looked at every cover on the internet. I was leaning toward the Oberons for awhile becasue they are beautiful but then realized I would read my DX alot out of the case. So I looked at the waterfield.... And saw one at church a guy there has the kindle2 with a neoprene waterfield. But it doenst have a carrying strap or any extra pockets. Then I actually ordered a M edge sleeve case but realized that the DX slips into it and you cant open it up with the case on... At last I looked at the Patagonia sleeve case and bought that one after cancelling the M edge case. With the Patagonia you can leave the DX in the case and read it. http://www.amazon.com/Patagonia-Reader-Case-Kindle-DX/ It has a pocket to store stuff in, a strap to carry it, a sturdier cover than neoprene. Its 54 bucks though... the M edge is 39 And the waterfield is 44. I guess it depends what you want in a case. If you think your going to want to read it in the case get one of the M edge platforms. If you want a sleeve case you can carry it in and never read it while the sleeve case is attatched the Waterfield will probably do it. If you wanbt one you can read in the case or take out easily, The PAtagonia seems to be the one.


----------



## brench (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, Roy. Any agreement with the issues raised by the reviewer on Amazon (Lee Butler) at http://www.amazon.com/Patagonia-11523-Reader-Case-Black/dp/B0026PWMVM ? Especially the first point about it being "very hard to get the Kindle DX into all four corners of the case" ?

Also, have you seen anywhere online where one can buy one of these hard crystal cases for the Kindle DX ? Something that would protect it when it's out of the case ? Here is a link for one for the Kindle 2 (but of course I'm looking for one for the DX):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110419200283&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX_Stores&refitem=110399538297&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget&_trksid=p284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSICDD%26its%3DI%252BC%252BP%252BS%252BIA%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D10#ht_4554wt_1612

Thanks again.

Brad


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

Brad. I saw a you tube review somewhere by googling the Patagonia case. It was for a kindle2 but the same product. In the posted video the guy showed how he only tucks two corners of his kindle2 in (opposite  kittycorners) and it stays in while he wants to read it in the case, then he pops it out to read out of the case real easy but he shows how it stays in fairly securely to read in the case. That's what I wanted. To have a case that I can leave on it if I'm reading at Starbucks and if I drop it it has some padding around the edges and so on to protect it yet have the ability to take it out to read without a case. I got the 2 year extended damage warranty just in case so that's insurance enough to risk reading it without a case like M edges platform case. I have a feeling that that review about the stiff flaps is a good thing. When it breaks in a bit I bet it will let you slip all four flaps on fairly easily. The Patagonia has a flap on the front half that I will most likely put a stiff piece of plastic in to further protect the screen. I'm not real fussy about getting a gorgeous cover like the Oberon but I may buy a DecalGal skin to improve the contrast. Between the white lastic and the light gray screen. I'm a sucker for Van Gogh and I'm looking at Starry Night.

I imagine that whoever made the crystal case for the Kindle2 is most likely busy making one for the DX also. Probably within a month or two they'll be available. I prolly won't buy one. With my Sony Reader I bought a aquapac Whangumi (or some such silly name) and the DX will fit into it. I take my Sony on vacation and sit blissfully in the pool in Mazatlan reading while kids splash around me and so on. They make a great product.    
I like the idea of a tougher material than neoprene protecting my 500 dollar device and the in case reading seals the deal for me.


----------



## brench (Jul 29, 2009)

Roy,

Thanks again for your input.  I'll probably go with the Patagonia case for now.

Enjoy the Kindle !


Brad


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Brad - I myself have been waiting for the hard crystal cases, but they're currently not out yet. It probably won't be out for another couple of months I'm guessing, as there are other devices of greater importance to make cases for. Not to mention they probably don't have DX to make a perfect fit.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Will the clear cases work with DecalGirl skins?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Will the clear cases work with DecalGirl skins?


They should


----------

